# Best birthday gift ever!!!! (+)



## cr183y

We did it!!!! We did it!!! I am pregnant after trying months and months, month 11 of ttc was the charm. I am soooooooo happy I couldn't focus at work, I had a routine pap smear scheduled and took a pregnancy test 2 days before it because my husband made me! Lol I was tired of the disappointment and didn't expect any different this month. AF was 3 days late and it didn't mean a thing to me, my husband was anxious to find out so he went and bought me a home test, I could not believe my eyes!!!! TWO lines appeared. Best day of my life!!!! 2 months ago I prayed and asked God to bless me with the desires of my heart before the year ended, I almost demanded it from him I was tired of the heartache, God listened to me!!!! I'm so happy and still shocked! My first ultra sound is in 2 weeks!! I am 5 weeks and 2 days :))))


----------



## dontworry

Congratulations!! :flower:


----------



## irmastar

Congrats! H&H 9 months


----------



## katiandjames

YAY CONGRATS! Thats beautiful <3


----------



## Coconut bird

So pleased for you, I love hearing stories like,yours.


----------



## honey08

congratsx


----------



## jrwifey18

Omg congrats congrats congrats wishing u a happy and healthy 9 months it gives me soo much hope reading your story


----------



## MegnJoe

Congrats!! Thats great--happy bday!!


----------



## tigerlilly

Congrats what did you do different?


----------



## ravenmel

Congrats and happy birthday xoxo


----------



## v2007

Congrats.

V xxx


----------



## cr183y

Thanks ladies!!! The only difference for me was that I had nearly given up, my husband had a sperm analysis that came back fine and the urologist gave us an hour long "pep talk" about how everything was normal and sometimes it takes a while, he and his wife tries for 2 years and nothing was wrong just timing. I was so thankful for the time he spent to listen and boost our confidence. I got a new lab puppy that truly took my mind off of ttc a lot!!! My husbands mind too, I got her about 2 weeks before ovulation lol and I wasn't focused on trying to get pregnant just enjoying my new puppy. I did bd twice when I felt ovulation pain and it finally stuck!! That's all I can say was different this month. My symptoms were exhaustion and very tender breast, I was cramping just as I do when af is coming so I was not expecting a positive test. I also had clear discharge. good luck ladies!! & a big part I believe was prayer!


----------



## Haylee.

Congratulations, wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy x
:dust:


----------



## runnergrl

What great news so happy for you sweetie. I went through something very similar and now my miracle is 9 months old. Such a blessing. Happy an healthy 9 months to you dear. God is good:)


----------



## Happygurl

Congratulations! Hope everything goes well!


----------

